# Post-punk Oddities



## somnambulist (Feb 16, 2011)

Εξαιρετική συλλογή από μεταπάνκ κομμάτια

http://www.ppodd.info/


----------



## Cadmian (Feb 17, 2011)

Εξαιρετική ιστοσελίδα και πολύ καλή δουλειά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 21, 2011)

Για άλλη μια φορά, ο νόμος του Μέρφι φρόντισε ώστε ν' ανακαλύψω τα καλύτερα τη χειρότερη χρονική στιγμή... Θενξ, somnambulist, θα την ξεκοκαλίσω τη σελίδα. Ένα γράμμα κάθε δυο μέρες. :)


----------

